# Big game air guns



## WY2000 (Jul 20, 2008)

Here is a good look at air guns to hunt with.

http://www.quackenbushairguns.com/

WY2000


----------



## BUTCHER45 (Apr 27, 2008)

WY2000 said:


> Here is a good look at air guns to hunt with.
> 
> http://www.quackenbushairguns.com/
> 
> WY2000


 Yes I know several people that hunt with DAQ's. They are the bee's knees for big game airgun hunting. Hope I can manage to get my hands on one some day.

I just recently went on a couple of bigbore airgun hunts with a friend that has two DAQ's; one in .458 and the other in .308 very impressive rifles! Hard to get, though.

Luckily I have my modified SamYang 909 .454 to hold me over until I have my own custom .452 that is on the way.

www.hardcorebigbore.com


----------

